# Enhanced Athlete MENT, any good?



## XxGetLeanxX (Sep 28, 2016)

I stumbled across this guy on YouTube, he sells supplements and RC's. Obviously the MENT falls into the research category. Anyone here run it / running it?


----------



## Selected Steroid (Sep 28, 2016)

it is very strong...  use a small dose like 25mg EOD to 50 mg EOD to start out...   takes a few weeks then it really starts to happen


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone run this tho? Any PIP, comparable to other Trest available?


----------



## cbbram (Oct 2, 2016)

I ran Trestolone from a source on a different forum and I liked it a lot. Strength, insane libido, good pumps, absurd energy. I didn't gain any weight but I leaned out nicely eating in a 300 calorie deficit. The only negative side besides some acne was that it swole up my prostate significantly.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 14, 2017)

I have used it .  I have talked with Tony about it on the phone actually.  I was giving him my experiences with it.  I posted a video on Youtube as well.  Going into detail about our thoughts.  Very strong stuff.  Nothing to mess around with.   Just be prepared and start slow to see how you do with it.   It can be great if done right.  I don't like to use it for more than 6wks at a time.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orkIMZ78efY&t=35s


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 9, 2017)

Better results than tren? Less sides?


----------

